# Mother Treats Her Son's Cancer With Medical Marijuana...Good for Both of Them!



## SeaBreeze (Oct 2, 2013)

This mom has decided to treat her son's leukemia with medical marijuana, and he is now in remission.  Social services have been called on her, and threatened to take her son away.  I think it's her right to give her son the treatment of her choice.



> A Colorado Springs mom is catching heat from social services for treating her son's cancer with cannabis instead of chemotherapy.    The thing is, she says, it seems to be working.
> 
> Sierra Riddle learned a year ago that her son Landon, 3, had an aggressive form of leukemia. Doctors in their hometown of Salt Lake City began the standard treatment of radiation and chemotherapy, which took a heavy toll on his little body.
> 
> ...


http://www.nydailynews.com/life-sty...on-cancer-medical-marijuana-article-1.1474237


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 3, 2013)

It IS her right, and she's doing the right thing. But this illustrates how this damned government works - try to help your child and they kick in your door, take the kid away and hook them up to tubes and shove them into machines in the name of medical science.

This really ticks me off.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 3, 2013)

Actually it's legal for medicinal purposes in *21* states already. CO and WA are the only two states that allow _recreational_ usage as well.

And I believe this lady _did_ move to CO so that she could legally use it ...



> She and Landon moved to Colorado, where medical marijuana is legal, in order to obtain the drug.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 3, 2013)

Bad enough they push these poor mothers to poke their babies with toxic vaccinations from the minute they're born, now they want to control the treatment methods they use when their child is sick.  They don't want the pocket linings of those big pharmaceutical corporations to thin any, by not using all their drugs and equipment...they don't want to cure cancer, they just want to treat it as long as they can to rake in the profits. :dollar:


----------



## That Guy (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 6, 2013)

*Guide to Healing Cancer with Cannabis*

Informative links and videos regarding the use of Cannabis for the treatment of various cancers, for those who are interested...http://www.healthsalon.org/629/canna...uide/#more-629


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 28, 2014)

I was just reading an article about cannabis for medical usage, and ........surprise ! ........the government got patents for using it medicinally over 10 YEARS ago ! ! 
So, at the same time that they are trying to stop this family from treating their child, they already KNOW how beneficial it can be.
Probably they will manage to have it regulated and sold by the government so they can make more money from it.
This article also explains why there are not more tests showing the benefits of marijuana for healing, and keeping the information that it is even a good possibility of a cancer treatment.

http://www.realfarmacy.com/u-s-government-has-patents-on-cannabis/


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 28, 2014)

Excellent article, Happy, and good find.

Nothing new to me, though - the government used to pay farmers to grow hemp (marijuana's ugly cousin) for use in making rope, clothing, fuel, etc. way back in the teens and '20's. Marijuana was also a constituent in several OTC medications.


----------



## Ina (Feb 28, 2014)

When I had my first cancer opperation at 19, my Dr. introduced me to a small baggy of the green stuff for the very bad nausea I was having. I've been a believer every sinse. What better recommendation could there be. That was 43 years ago, and I've seen no reason to change now.   :applause:


----------



## Ina (Feb 28, 2014)

:cya:   fftobed:   :shussh:   :seeyou:   :sleeping:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 28, 2014)

Ina said:


> When I had my first cancer opperation at 19, my Dr. introduced me to a small baggy of the green stuff for the very bad nausea I was having. I've been a believer every *sinse*. What better recommendation could there be. That was 43 years ago, and I've seen no reason to change now.   :applause:



Good for you, Ina! :encouragement:

Just as a little in-joke - I noticed the "sinse" in your reply - short for "sinsemilla", the seedless form of pot, no doubt?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks for the article and website Happyflowerlady!  It's "bad for you", until they completely control it and reap the inflated profits from it, by prescribing it themselves ONLY...then, it's "good for you", because the FDA said so.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Mar 1, 2014)

I wasn't aware marijuana cured cancer. I have seen much news about it's benefits to stop nausea and increase appetite. Cancer patients going through Chemo therapy suffer horribly from those side effects. My dear sister is going through Chemo at this time for lung cancer which is inoperable. I learned she is dealing with much more than nausea and hair loss as a result of the Chemo. She is so weak she can barely walk. She sleeps almost 24 hours a day. She is so confused she thinks our father and brother are alive (they both died many years ago). She is no longer continent of her bladder & bowels. The doctors say when the Chemo treatments end and her body has after a time flushed the poison from her system, she will be back to her old self again. I find it insane that it is an established fact that marijuana can ease much of the suffering from Chemo treatments, but we allow people to suffer, because of antiquated laws and propaganda by the government. That is a disgracefulness fact.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 1, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> I wasn't aware marijuana cured cancer.



I don't think anyone here made that claim, Lois - I know I've seen it on other forums, but I doubt it's true. It DOES help to ameliorate the symptoms from those OTHER treatments, though. 



> I have seen much news about it's benefits to stop nausea and increase appetite. Cancer patients going through Chemo therapy suffer horribly from those side effects. My dear sister is going through Chemo at this time for lung cancer which is inoperable. I learned she is dealing with much more than nausea and hair loss as a result of the Chemo. She is so weak she can barely walk. She sleeps almost 24 hours a day. She is so confused she thinks our father and brother are alive (they both died many years ago). She is no longer continent of her bladder & bowels. The doctors say when the Chemo treatments end and her body has after a time flushed the poison from her system, she will be back to her old self again. I find it insane that it is an established fact that marijuana can ease much of the suffering from Chemo treatments, but we allow people to suffer, because of antiquated laws and propaganda by the government. That is a disgracefulness fact.



I totally agree, and I hope your sister stays strong.


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 1, 2014)

RE:it's legal for medicinal purposes .

That wording to me is nothing but a joke since everyone,anyone can get it without a prescription.
Eventutually Walmart will be selling it too.
The Mom did the right thing, she thought nothing else works so lets try this stuff,I woud do the same thing.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 1, 2014)

Lois, I am so sorry to hear about everything that your sister is going through. I don't think that they have allowed enough tests on any of the natural products that might help cancer, to announce cannabis (or anything else) as a cancer cure. They look for  synthetic methods, since those can be patented, and the money made from marketing those medicines.

Pretty much, with the natural things that people have used that helped them get well, all we have is word-of-mouth, since natural cures are not worth the money it costs to do the tests, from the perspective of the big pharma companies.
However, there IS a lot of testimonials from people who have used natural healers, either in conjunction with the chemotherapy, or on their own (when doctors have given up on them), and had remarkable results.

I firmly believe in doctors, and they can do so much to help us where just using natural products would not come close; but at the same time, there is only so much that a doctor can do in some cases, so I believe in reading and searching, and doing whatever natural healing remedies that I can find that might help heal, and will do no harm.

I was surprised to read that cannabinoids are something that our body manufactures, and it is naturally in a mothers milk. Apparently, it helps bond the baby to the nursing procedure, and stimulates the natural feeding instinct, as well as the muscles used for the baby to nurse. ( I was so chuckling when I read that..... no wonder people get munchies from smoking pot ! )
So, I can see why it would help a cancer patient have a better appetite.
It is a shame that the government keeps this kind of information from people who are suffering from cancer and other diseases that could help alleviate that pain, and possibly even help them recover.

DMSO is also being used along with chemotherapy, and it helps relieve some of the symptoms of the chemo. There is an e-book called DMSO Handbook for Doctors on amazon for $3, and it explains the use of DMSO in cancer therapy treatment. It is a short book, but well worth the $3 in my opinion.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 1, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> Cancer patients going through Chemo therapy suffer horribly from those side effects. My dear sister is going through Chemo at this time for lung cancer which is inoperable. I learned she is dealing with much more than nausea and hair loss as a result of the Chemo. She is so weak she can barely walk. She sleeps almost 24 hours a day. She is so confused she thinks our father and brother are alive (they both died many years ago).



Lois, I'm so sorry to hear that your sister is going through this...very sad indeed, and so painful for the sufferer.  I lost my oldest sister to lung cancer, which spread throughout her body.  She was a mere skeleton at her passing, at the age of 42.  Sending hugs, prayers and loving thoughts your way. :rose:


----------



## That Guy (Mar 1, 2014)

Poor little guy.  Whatever eases his existence is fine with me.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 1, 2014)

Figure THIS one out - 

Marijuana is a Schedule I Controlled Substance - "no medicinal value"

Marinol - a patented synthetic marijuana compound, is a Schedule III Controlled Substance and has "currently accepted medical use".


YOUR government - not MINE.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Mar 1, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I don't think anyone here made that claim, Lois - I know I've seen it on other forums, but I doubt it's true. It DOES help to ameliorate the symptoms from those OTHER treatments, though.



Phil, I mentioned that because of what the article posted says:

[ treating her son's cancer with cannabis instead of chemotherapy ]

[ In January Landon began taking liquid forms of THC  (tetrahydrocannabinol) and CBD (cannabidiol), two compounds found in  cannabis. Miraculously, his cancer began to retreat. "As soon as we started taking the oil, his platelets have been a  regular healthy person's level and they can't understand why," ]

[ Landon went off chemotherapy in early July, and continues to take his four liquid capsules of the cannabis compounds per day. ]

[ Riddle isn't the first parent on record to use medical marijuana to combat a child's cancer. ]

Phil, this article is about how the child's mother is now refusing Chemo treatments for her son (against doctor's advice). Instead she is using marijuana as the cure. As a result mom is catching heat from social services for treating her son's cancer with cannabis instead of chemotherapy. 

For me the article was much more about this mother's belief that marijuana was a cancer cure, and not about the use of marijuana as a treatment along with chemo to end much of the discomfort from the chemo's side effects. 

This was the first time I've ever heard anyone claim that marijuana cured cancer. I don't believe it. I personally think this mother is being foolish by refusing conventional treatment.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 1, 2014)

Okay, I see what you're saying.

They said the platelet count was back to "normal", which is essentially saying he was cured - they just didn't use that word, even though that's what appears to have happened.

I still wouldn't be too quick to credit the Marinol (or whatever) he's taking. He could have just gone into remission on his own, maybe the chemo kicked in - until there's a lot more research I would just see this event as a happy coincidence and certainly never advertise it as a "cure". That would set up too many expectations in people's minds that would be dashed.


----------



## Fern (Mar 1, 2014)

So sad to see one so young suffering like that, I ask myself often, why is cancer so prevalent in children these days.? Whatever gives him or anyone else relief, has to be worthwhile.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 1, 2014)

I am not sure it is more prevalent Fern; better treatment means more survive for longer. One of my cousins died at the age of 2 from leukaemia in 1956...... Nobody really understood it then..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 1, 2014)

Information about it curing cancer...

http://www.naturalnews.com/033757_cannabis_oil_cancer_cure.html
http://www.naturalnews.com/042978_cannabis_cancer_cure_terminal_patient.html#
http://www.inquisitr.com/338390/marijuana-compound-fights-aggressive-cancers-study/


----------



## Pappy (Mar 1, 2014)

I think they use 5 years as a guide line. When my wife's cancer cure reached 5 years the doctor told her she had probably beat the disease but to have a monitored breast exam each year. Same when she had thyroid cancer back in 70s.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 1, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Information about it curing cancer...
> 
> http://www.naturalnews.com/033757_cannabis_oil_cancer_cure.html
> http://www.naturalnews.com/042978_cannabis_cancer_cure_terminal_patient.html#
> http://www.inquisitr.com/338390/marijuana-compound-fights-aggressive-cancers-study/



Sea, do you know why Rick Simpson says to use hemp to make oil? The amount of THC in hemp is around 1/10 the amount found in weed ... you'd have to grow 10 times as much hemp. Is it because it's legal? 

And although hemp _oil_ is legal, how do you know the _source_ of the hemp? They're offering 0% THC-content hemp seeds these days ... 

As for the studies ... I'm sorry, but anecdotal evidence, even a _few_ cases of actual recovery, doesn't constitute a solid cure. Most of the papers were based on lab research, as far as I could tell.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't know all the ins and outs Sifu, but it's just something I'd consider if I was diagnosed with cancer, among other more natural treatments...if possible.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 2, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't know all the ins and outs Sifu, but it's just something I'd consider if I was diagnosed with cancer, among other more natural treatments...if possible.



Oh, I certainly would as well - just interested in the hows and the whys, is all. 

And, I'm ticked-off (as usual!) about the government only approving a cure/treatment if their lackeys the pharmaceutical giants hold the patents. 

If they had beaches I'd move to Colorado or Washington.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> If they had beaches I'd move to Colorado or Washington.



Go for Washington Phil, we haven't been there yet, but pretty close on the Oregon Coast...nice beaches, but water was cold for swimming.  Great fishing, sea lions at the docks, beautiful scenery all around.  If I was wanting the feel of the ocean, I would take that any day as a place to retire over Florida.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 2, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Go for Washington Phil, we haven't been there yet, but pretty close on the Oregon Coast...nice beaches, but water was cold for swimming.  Great fishing, sea lions at the docks, beautiful scenery all around.  If I was wanting the feel of the ocean, I would take that any day as a place to retire over Florida.


SeaBreeze, I totally agree with you about the Washington coast ! It WAS way too cold to swim there, but wading was fine, and pretty much the whole coastline is beautiful.
My favorite town ever is Astoria, which is actually in Oregon, but just across the Columbia River from Washington. Long Beach, Washington is just north of Astoria, and would (to me) be another ideal place to live, if the preference was going to be Washington, for the legality of marijuana, while still enjoying the ocean. 
The movie "Short Circuit" was filmed in Astoria, and shows some of the quaint beauty of that area. All along both the Washington and Oregon are beautiful little towns with that seaside flair, and awesome beaches.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2014)

We were in the Newport area of Oregon, HFL.  Very nice, went fishing on the boats, hung out on the beaches and camped in the woods.  We had a spot that was up high, so we could watch the sun setting over the water...awesome!  It was nice because we had two dogs with us at the time, and they loved running and playing on the beach.  I didn't let them go out too far into the water because of the waves and undertow...knew it was going to be too cold for me to jump in and rescue them.  Nice that there were fresh water streams leading into the beach too, so they could actually drink water there, very convenient.  We were usually the only ones on the beach, which made it kind of romantic.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 3, 2014)

Eh, I'm sure it's fine for many folk, but for me I like sun and sand and water that is of a temperature that you can actually swim in it without getting frostbite. 

I understand the Atlantic. I do NOT understand the Pacific. 

Besides, if I stay in the East I won't pick up any of that Fukushima radiation ... :cower:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2015)

Government finally admitting that cannabis can help treat cancer....about time!  http://www.politicususa.com/2015/08...th-finally-admits-marijuana-kills-cancer.html


It is little surprise that for a couple of decades at the direction of the multi-national pharmaceutical industry, and more recently the for-profit prison and law enforcement industry, the federal government and National Institutes of Health (NIH) have concealed a highly effective and completely natural remedy and relief for cancer.

 In just the past two weeks, the federal government and NIH have quietly confirmed that cannabis (marijuana) is very effective at killing cancer cells without harming healthy cells like radiation and chemotherapy. In fact, on the NIH website devoted to the hideous disease, Cancer.gov, they published the truth about marijuana and its effectiveness at combatting cancer in a stunning reversal of over four decades of deliberate fear-mongering and propaganda portraying the common weed as dangerous; all to satisfy the greed of the pharmaceutical industry, prison system, and law enforcement agencies at the local, state, and federal level.

What is even more encouraging is that although the NIH has known for a long time, with mountains of empirical evidence, that the compounds in marijuana, cannabinoids (delta-9 THC and cannabidiol [CBD]), are effective at killing cancer cells, they have discovered how it happens. 

After preaching since the 1970s that marijuana had absolutely no medicinal effect or value for human beings, and putting the weed in the same classification as heroin, the Department of Health’s National Cancer Institute is now “_advising that cannabinoids are useful in treating cancer and its side effects by smoking, eating it in a baked product, drinking herbal teas, or even spraying it under the tongue_.” 

The U.S. Department of Health also made a partial list of other highly-beneficial medicinal uses of marijuana such as reducing anti-inflammatory activity, blocking cancerous cell growth, relieving muscle spasms in multiple sclerosis sufferers, as an effective anti-viral agent, an anti-bacterial and preventing the growth of blood vessels that supply tumors.

Some of the other NIH studies have shown that cannabinoids reduce the risk of colon cancer, and are effective in its treatment. One study revealed that delta-9-THC killed or damaged hepatocellular carcinoma (liver cancer), and killed cancer molecules in “non-small cell lung and breast cancer cells.”

 One specific study of cannabidiol (CBD) in estrogen receptors showed “it caused cancer cell death while having no effect on normal, healthy breast cells.” Even in advanced cancer stages where it was not diagnosed early, when given as a supplement with chemotherapy, CBD and THC greatly enhance the effectiveness of chemotherapy as well as restoring appetite and relieving nausea.


----------



## Debby (Aug 24, 2015)

i_am_Lois said:


> I wasn't aware marijuana cured cancer. I have seen much news about it's benefits to stop nausea and increase appetite. Cancer patients going through Chemo therapy suffer horribly from those side effects. My dear sister is going through Chemo at this time for lung cancer which is inoperable. I learned she is dealing with much more than nausea and hair loss as a result of the Chemo. She is so weak she can barely walk. She sleeps almost 24 hours a day. She is so confused she thinks our father and brother are alive (they both died many years ago). She is no longer continent of her bladder & bowels. The doctors say when the Chemo treatments end and her body has after a time flushed the poison from her system, she will be back to her old self again. I find it insane that it is an established fact that marijuana can ease much of the suffering from Chemo treatments, but we allow people to suffer, because of antiquated laws and propaganda by the government. That is a disgracefulness fact.




A few years back, there was a man named Rick Simpson in a rural area of Nova Scotia, Canada, who was growing marijuanua in his back yard, making the oil and curing cancer for anyone who came to him.  He wasn't a doctor, just a man who'd tried to save himself (it worked) from cancer and he began helping one and all for free.  He kept meticulous notes and eventually went to the Canadian Cancer Society with them and also informed the RCMP at some point as to what he was doing.  

They arrested him, pulled out all the plants and he went to court where the judge looked at all the evidence (including his notes on cancer cures) and said the only thing she/he could do in good conscience was give him a fine of something minimal ($2,000.00 I think) and 2 years probation.  Her reason for not coming down heavy on him despite the hundreds of plants in his yard was that he'd never accepted a nickel from anybody for the treatments and he never sold the stuff to anyone for any reason.    

Anyway, all his patients paid his fine and when his probation was over, he left Canada because he said he didn't want to live in a country that was so close minded and willing to throw sick people under the bus!  The Cancer Society by the way wasn't interested in his notes at all.

http://www.hungryforchange.tv/article/overfed-and-starving-to-death

Anyone interested in Mr. Simpson's story can view it on this video.


----------



## Debby (Aug 24, 2015)

I think I'll send your link SeaBreeze, to our Federal Health Minister.  She still likes to promote the old 'Reefer Madness' baloney.


----------



## Debby (Aug 24, 2015)

i_am_Lois said:


> I wasn't aware marijuana cured cancer. I have seen much news about it's benefits to stop nausea and increase appetite. Cancer patients going through Chemo therapy suffer horribly from those side effects. My dear sister is going through Chemo at this time for lung cancer which is inoperable. I learned she is dealing with much more than nausea and hair loss as a result of the Chemo. She is so weak she can barely walk. She sleeps almost 24 hours a day. She is so confused she thinks our father and brother are alive (they both died many years ago). She is no longer continent of her bladder & bowels. The doctors say when the Chemo treatments end and her body has after a time flushed the poison from her system, she will be back to her old self again. I find it insane that it is an established fact that marijuana can ease much of the suffering from Chemo treatments, but we allow people to suffer, because of antiquated laws and propaganda by the government. That is a disgracefulness fact.




A few years back, there was a man named Rick Simpson in a rural area of Nova Scotia, Canada, who was growing marijuanua in his back yard, making the oil and curing cancer for anyone who came to him.  He wasn't a doctor, just a man who'd tried to save himself (it worked) from cancer and he began helping one and all for free.  He kept meticulous notes and eventually went to the Canadian Cancer Society with them and also informed the RCMP at some point as to what he was doing.  

They arrested him, pulled out all the plants and he went to court where the judge looked at all the evidence (including his notes on cancer cures) and said the only thing she/he could do in good conscience was give him a fine of something minimal ($2,000.00 I think) and 2 years probation.  Her reason for not coming down heavy on him despite the hundreds of plants in his yard was that he'd never accepted a nickel from anybody for the treatments and he never sold the stuff to anyone for any reason.    

Anyway, all his patients paid his fine and when his probation was over, he left Canada because he said he didn't want to live in a country that was so close minded and willing to throw sick people under the bus!  The Cancer Society by the way wasn't interested in his notes at all.

http://www.hungryforchange.tv/article/overfed-and-starving-to-death

Anyone interested in Mr. Simpson's story can view it on this video.


----------



## Linda (Aug 24, 2015)

I agree 100% with the mom.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 24, 2015)

Odd - I thought Canada's current law was in favor of medical marijuana ...


----------



## Debby (Aug 25, 2015)

Our 'laws' allow for medical marijuanua but our current government would dearly like to go back to total criminality on all fronts.

One thing that is weird and I confess I don't understand how they're getting away with it, in Vancouver the city  has allowed retail storefronts to sell it and it seems like several doctors have taken it upon themselves to kind of rubber stamp prescriptions.  Not that I have a problem with that at all, I just don't quite know why the storm troopers haven't come in and forced a confrontation over it.  The city has recently taken the steps of formalizing rules around the location and number of storefronts and begun requiring significant business license fees to help control the situation.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 25, 2015)

If pot helps those sick I'm all for it. But with this case I'm not totally convinced it was all pot especially since he had chemo/treatment. Throw in the fact that he is a child and his immune system might be getting stronger as he gets older I still have some doubts. The pot could've helped him eat which in turn put the nutrients in his body to build up his immune system & strength. There also could've been an over diagnosis of his disease or under diagnosis of it's remission. Either way the pot improved the boy's quality of life.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 25, 2015)

Debby said:


> Our 'laws' allow for medical marijuanua but our current government would dearly like to go back to total criminality on all fronts.
> 
> One thing that is weird and I confess I don't understand how they're getting away with it, in Vancouver the city  has allowed retail storefronts to sell it and it seems like several doctors have taken it upon themselves to kind of rubber stamp prescriptions.  Not that I have a problem with that at all, I just don't quite know why the storm troopers haven't come in and forced a confrontation over it.  The city has recently taken the steps of formalizing rules around the location and number of storefronts and begun requiring significant business license fees to help control the situation.



Sounds like they're following the U.S. model - exorbitant licensing fees ($50k+ USD) and _1984_-like regulation. 

Someone is probably getting kickbacks ...


----------

